

Owe More than $50K to the IRS? No Passport for You - Suraj-Sun
http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/1557184223001/

======
dalke
I wondered what would happen if your passport was revoked while overseas.

According to the State department: "Denial or revocation of a passport does
not prevent the use of outstanding valid passports." "The physical revocation
of a passport is often difficult, and an apparently valid passport can be used
for travel until officially taken by an arresting officer or by a court." "A
passport will not be revoked when the whereabouts of the bearer is unknown."

